# Zz ?



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

If I am going to hunt the Unit ZZ why would I apply for a drawing when I can buy it as a left over license .Bud


----------



## VA Boy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going to do the same thing.


----------



## cantonrat (Oct 9, 2009)

Crowhunter said:


> If I am going to hunt the Unit ZZ why would I apply for a drawing when I can buy it as a left over license .Bud


If you're hunting private land, early in the season (4/19 through 5/2), that's a good idea. If public land, or later in the season, you may want to consider the drawing.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

I wondered about this a little also. After reading the guide, I figure hunting private land in zone ZZ (ZC)lapeer county later season I will just buy a 234 hunt tag. That is may 3 thru the end and from what I understand a statewide hunt and I can buy it right now until feb 1st without the $4 app fee. help me if i read this wrong


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Crowhunter said:


> If I am going to hunt the Unit ZZ why would I apply for a drawing when I can buy it as a left over license .Bud


So the only guarantee on a tag is the 234 lic. Which is better? early during the 301, late during the 234 or does it even matter if your hunting private land.


----------



## mak (Apr 19, 2009)

I up here in the J unit. Last year in April there were snowstorms and a foot of new snow on the ground with the last snow the first week of May.

I'm tempted to just put in for the 234 license and hope the turkeys are in my area like in the fall.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

The 234 hunt on private land has always been productive for me. Sure the birds have probably been worked before, and the mosquitoes etc. can be a little irritating, but it's a longer season and the weather is usually cooperative. 
If you are doing the 234 hunt, you can buy online with the e-license, or from a license agent, over the counter. Here's the online elicense link.....http://www.mdnr-elicense.com/welcome.asp

You also don't pay the $4.00 application fee. The license is $15.00 and you must do it before Feb 1st. After that, the only person eligible to buy are those who were not successful in the drawings. 

The 234 hunt is open to all areas whether public land or private land with permission, except public land in unit ZZ in the southern lower penninsula. The hunt runs from May 3-May 31st.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

old school said:


> I wondered about this a little also. After reading the guide, I figure hunting private land in zone ZZ (ZC)lapeer county later season I will just buy a 234 hunt tag. That is may 3 thru the end and from what I understand a statewide hunt and I can buy it right now until feb 1st without the $4 app fee. help me if i read this wrong[/qu


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Crowhunter said:


> old school said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered about this a little also. After reading the guide, I figure hunting private land in zone ZZ (ZC)lapeer county later season I will just buy a 234 hunt tag. That is may 3 thru the end and from what I understand a statewide hunt and I can buy it right now until feb 1st without the $4 app fee. help me if i read this wrong[/qu
> ...


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Crowhunter said:


> If I am going to hunt the Unit ZZ why would I apply for a drawing when I can buy it as a left over license .Bud


They will tell you " Just to make sure you get one because there may not be any leftovers."
When , in reality , they just don't want to give up that application money.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I wouldn't, I haven't applied in 3 years for the ZZ hunt. My wife and son are going to hunt it this year and guess what they aren't going to apply either. My daughter and I are going to hunt 234 so I am going to buy over the counter. She has to apply though because she won't be 10 til almost the end of the 234 hunt period, 26th to be exact. She's very excited  and so is Dad.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

Crowhunter said:


> old school said:
> 
> 
> > I wondered about this a little also. After reading the guide, I figure hunting private land in zone ZZ (ZC)lapeer county later season I will just buy a 234 hunt tag. That is may 3 thru the end and from what I understand a statewide hunt and I can buy it right now until feb 1st without the $4 app fee. help me if i read this wrong[/qu
> ...


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

jackbob42 said:


> They will tell you " Just to make sure you get one because there may not be any leftovers."
> When , in reality , they just don't want to give up that application money.


You hit the nail on the head jackbob.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

So what is the difference in zz and 234 other than the dates if you hunting private land in zz
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

old school said:


> So what is the difference in zz and 234 other than the dates if you hunting private land in zz
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can't buy the 234 license after Feb. 1st unless you applied and didn't get drawn for your area.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Right, so anyone wanting it will just buy it, why the draw in some areas where that is the case with certain lics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## passthru48 (Dec 8, 2008)

How can there be any left over lics if you didnt get drawn for one? Dont even make sense.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

passthru48 said:


> How can there be any left over lics if you didnt get drawn for one? Dont even make sense.


I know it don't make sense but every year they have left over Lics.for ZZ so far .Bud


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

Crowhunter said:


> I know it don't make sense but every year they have left over Lics.for ZZ so far .Bud


 And lots of them!! Been buying left overs for zz for a few years now.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

Isn't that crazy. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

passthru48 said:


> How can there be any left over lics if you didnt get drawn for one? Dont even make sense.


Probably the only ones you won't get drawn for are the 1 week permits.
In that case , there wouldn't be any leftovers.

Everyone I've ever known to put in for the 2 week ZZ hunt have always been drawn and there have been lots of leftovers.


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Can anyone tell me when is the date to buy an over the counter 301 ZZ?

The DNR website is a pain in the *** to make heads or tails of.

Thanks


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

harrisonhunter said:


> Can anyone tell me when is the date to buy an over the counter 301 ZZ?
> 
> Thanks


*March 8th.*


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks a ton.


----------

